# Frank Miller Lumber Company - annual Spring sale



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

The 6th annual Spring lumber sale is set for Saturday April 18, from 8AM to Noon. the Frank Miller Lumber Company is located in Union City Indiana, on the Indiana/Ohio border about 55 miles NE of Dayton Ohio. This is a trip well worth making. Their write up on this event is as follows;

"We will be having a huge sale on Saturday, April 18th to clear out a large amount of Miscellaneous and overstocked inventory. If you haven't been to our store yet, this is the day to make the trip! Last year was the fifth year that we had this sale and we sold 38,000 board feet of lumber in four hours. We expect an even larger turnout this year. The price will be clearly marked on all the bundles that are clearance priced, Many of these bundles will sell for less than $1.00 a board foot. No one will be allowed to put his or her name on this material before the sale so show up early and be ready to buy. The sale starts at 8:00 AM."


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

Wow, I wish I was in the neighborhood. -SST


----------

